# primary is carboy bad?



## winebuddy2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just started my technically 3rd batch of pee but hopefully first good batch. I started on 10/12 and let it sit till 10/14 when I pitched into my starter. Waited 12 hours and pitched my starter on the 14th. Here we are on the 15th and its bubbling strong. Its about mid 70's in the room for temp but I broke my hydrometer and havent gotten around to getting another yet. I wanted to add a flavor to the pee but didnt know how much and what to use. As far as adding the nutrients etc. Should I wing it or should I wait till I get a hydrometer before adding my extra stuff. Its very unfortunate I dont know my SG but I cant imagine its to far from Lons recipe since I followed it pretty close. Is it bad I started in my 6 gallon carboy? Should I puy my nutrients in now even though I dont know my gravity? And how about flavor. Was really hoping someone could point me in the direction of raspberry. Like concentrate or something.


----------



## Arne (Oct 16, 2013)

If you havn't added the nutrient and energizer, best get them in there. The lemon needs some extra help. Think the recipe says add half to start and half part way thru. So at least get some of it in there now and maybe in a day or so give it some more. When you get it done, try it with some sugar added to it. If you want the raspberry, see if you can find a can of raspberry concentrate. Think Welches or old orchard or somebody makes it. Pour it in a gal. jug and fill the rest of it with S.P. Stir it up, cool it off and try it. Need more concentrate, add it, But add a little sugar to a test taste first. I have found 1 can in a gal of cranberry, apple cherry grape, will work. Some need no sweetening with it, others need a bit of sugar. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## winebuddy2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Arne said:


> If you havn't added the nutrient and energizer, best get them in there. The lemon needs some extra help. Think the recipe says add half to start and half part way thru. So at least get some of it in there now and maybe in a day or so give it some more. When you get it done, try it with some sugar added to it. If you want the raspberry, see if you can find a can of raspberry concentrate. Think Welches or old orchard or somebody makes it. Pour it in a gal. jug and fill the rest of it with S.P. Stir it up, cool it off and try it. Need more concentrate, add it, But add a little sugar to a test taste first. I have found 1 can in a gal of cranberry, apple cherry grape, will work. Some need no sweetening with it, others need a bit of sugar. Good luck with it, Arne.



Well I had the initial nutrients and stuff but didnt have my hydrometer to tell if I should had it or not. Lons recipe says at 1.050 add the last bottle of lemon and the rest of the nutrients. Well I dont have a hydrometer. Lol I broke it and had already started my pee.


----------



## Tess (Oct 17, 2013)

Get one quick!! Its only takes a few days to mail order one!! I never start any wine in a carboy. Yeast needs oxygen and it honesty is all around better to start in a brew bucket. I dont get the primary in the carboy thing at all but that's just me. I know you have already started but just for future reference. Start all your wine in a brew bucket and order the Hydrometer right now!!


----------



## Tess (Oct 17, 2013)

You have to at least know your wine has fermented to dry before you can do anything else. Order a Hydrometer!!


----------



## CBell (Oct 20, 2013)

Skeeter pee is so prone to h2s (sulfur smell) and stressed yeast that it really needs to be fermented in a bucket to allow plenty of oxygen to get in during primary. If you must do it in a carboy, make sure to stir it as often as possible during primary. 

Also, if you don't have a hydrometer, my rule of thumb with sp is that about 2 days after fermentation is going strong (actively foaming) I add my second nutrient additions.


----------

